# Gamer Notebook gesucht



## schreibtisch (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte mir ein leistungsstarkes Notebook als Desktopersatz kaufen.
Ich möchte: 
1 schnelle GPU Geforce GTX 280M
1920x1080 oder größere Auflösung
HDMI Ausgang
Lüfter nich irrsinnig laut
im Idealfall i7 Prozesssor

Zur Auswahl stehen z.ZT.
Guru Storm i7
mySN XMG8
mySN XMG7

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder Benchmarks mit/von den oben genannten Notebooks?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über Hinweise und so...

Ciao,

Simon


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

Hi und willkommen im Forum.
Was willst du denn mit deinem Laptop zocken? Also ich hab mal nen XMG8 zusammengestellt und unter 2000 euro kommst du da nicht weg. Hab nen q9100, ne 500gb noch zusätzlich eingebaut.
Da stimmt Preis/Leistung nicht.

Der Guru Storm i7 ist da schon besser, i7-720/gtx280m/500gb ohne os für 1649,-

Die Leistung einer gtx280m liegt leicht unter der einer normalen 4850.


----------



## Gothic1806 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi kuck mal hier Asus G73JH-TZ037V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik soll in 2-4 Wochen lieferbar sein 2 Varianten .

kann Keiner sagen wie gut das NB ist aber aktueller geht ned .

Und wenn dir das zu lang ist kannst auch mal hier http://www.notebookjournal.de/ nachsehn .


Mfg


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

Jo glaub auch, feines NB mit ner normalen 5870 drinne, ob das ein i7 mit 4x1,6ghz schafft? Jap, aktueller geht wohl wirklich nicht . Aber ob das Notebook was taugt bei den Komponenten auf engem Raum wirds bestimmt heiß also isses bestimmt nich sehr leise.


----------



## Gothic1806 (19. Januar 2010)

Nene versteh das ned falsch die 5870 im NB ist eher auf 5770 nivau und hat nur ein 128bit Speicherinterface aber die Leistung wird geil für ein NB . 


Mfg


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

A ok, wenn man auf mehr Details klickt, sieht man erst das es eine Mobility Radeon ist.... hat ich nich gesehn...


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

Leistungsstark gibt's auch von DevilTech, gleicher Grundaufbau wie mySN, teilweise bessere Ausstattung (Display) bzw. besseres Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis, für ein Notebook relativ frei konfigurierbar:



15": Tests - DevilTech 9700 DTX (Clevo W860CU) - GTX 280M und FullHD in 15 Zoll auf notebookjournal.de
17": Tests - DevilTech Fragbook DTX (Clevo W870CU) - Frischer Wind bei Clevo auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2010)

*"Außerirdisch gut: Alienwares neues M17x ist ein einzigartiges und tolles Spielenotebook." *notebookjournal.de 

>>>>Alienware M17x<<<


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Vor allen auserirdisch gute Probleme ...

Am besten wird das Asus G73 sein was in einen Monat erhällich sein soll. Und vom Preis wird keins der anderen genannten books rankommen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Vor allen auserirdisch gute Probleme ....



Wieso das denn?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Da gabs ein Bios update was als Update des Todes bekannt wurde worauf hin viele Motherboards getauscht werden mussten, Qualitäts probleme gibt es und die Lieferzeit war auch schonmal besser.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2010)

Gut zu wissen, wollte mir das Netbook holen, das ende des Jahres raus kommt. Nun überleg ich, es sein zu lassen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Das M11 naja weis nicht ob das auch so gut sein soll.
Gerade wegen der Abwärme etc sehe ich das teil kritisch.


----------



## Gothic1806 (19. Januar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Vor allen auserirdisch gute Probleme ...
> 
> Am besten wird das Asus G73 sein was in einen Monat erhällich sein soll. Und vom Preis wird keins der anderen genannten books rankommen.


 
@ Nobody na soll ich dich etwa rügen  ( Brille Kauf )

Das mit dem Biosupdate war das M15x mit dem M17x ( richtig lesen diesmal ) gab es keine Probleme und das Teil ist wirklich Hammerhart für ein NB  . Ich kann nur sagen hier wie drüben ich bereu den Kauf nicht und werd es auch nie .

Mfg


----------



## schreibtisch (19. Januar 2010)

danke für den tipp mit dem asus und der 5870. Klingt echt super. Ich werde warten!


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

kress schrieb:


> A ok, wenn man auf mehr Details klickt, sieht man erst das es eine Mobility Radeon ist.... hat ich nich gesehn...



Hier gibt's ein paar Vergleichswerte zur Mobile 5870, scheint ja die GTX 280M zu überholen: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja gut das Bios ist falsch hab mich da etwas verlessen sry. Dafür stimmt aber die andere Aussage um so mehr.

Ja die 5870 ist stärker als die 280 und vefügt noch über D. 11 Entsprechende Mobile Nvidia Karten kommen erst nächstes quartal.


----------



## Imrahil (19. Januar 2010)

bin auch am suchen, mein fund...

Notebooks Acer Aspire 8942G-724G64Bn

is auch net ganz so "teuer" .... aber auch noch net lieferbar... jmd ideen dazu?


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

Imrahil schrieb:


> bin auch am suchen, mein fund...
> 
> Notebooks Acer Aspire 8942G-724G64Bn
> 
> is auch net ganz so "teuer" .... aber auch noch net lieferbar... jmd ideen dazu?



Was ist das mit der Grafik:



> *GTS250M 1024MB DDR3*


und



> Grafik                 Besonderheit       DirectX 11                         DDR3 VRAM                 Grafikkarte       ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/images/gfx/info.gif
> Speicher       bis zu 2816 MB Hypermemory™ (1024 MB DDR3 dediziert, bis zu 1792 MB shared VRAM)


Irgendwie stimmt die Kurzbeschreibung gar nicht mit den Produktdaten überein, z.B. auch bei der Festplatte 500 / 640 GB. 18,4" ist 4.6 kg ist ja auch schon ganz schön "gewaltig".


----------



## Imrahil (20. Januar 2010)

@mattinator ...emmm.. glaube du hast falsch geguckt...

die daten die du gerade angibst, stehen bei nem notebook unter "ähnliche produkte" 

mit 4,6 kg hast du natürlich recht... aber wenn ich ein "allzeittransporttaugliches" un "überallhin" notebook bräuchte, würde ich mir nen 13 zoller kaufen


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2010)

Imrahil schrieb:


> @mattinator ...emmm.. glaube du hast falsch geguckt...
> 
> die daten die du gerade angibst, stehen bei nem notebook unter "ähnliche produkte"



O.k., ich bin bliiind.


----------



## schreibtisch (29. Januar 2010)

kann mir mal jemand was zu performance sagen? Ich versteh nich ganz welche punktzahl bei den benchmarks relevant ist für 3d performance bzw.welche in den tests vergleichbar sind:


Notebookcheck: Hands-On: Asus G73Jh mit ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870
gegen
Review Notebookguru Guru Storm i7 - ForumBase
gegen
Notebookcheck: Test mySN XMG7.c Notebook

und was genau ist der unterscheid zwischen i5 und i7 prozessoren?

wär sehr dankbar für hilfe!

Simon


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn nicht die gleichen Benchmarks benutzt wurden, kann man das nicht vergleichen - außer bei zB dem Test des zweiten Notebooks ist in der Grafik auch zufällig ein Notebook mit der Karte des ersten Notebooks vergleichen worden.

aber hier Notebookcheck: Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten kannst du die Grafikchips mal ansehen, bei den Spielebenchmarks sind oft auch mehrere Zahlen, da mal draufklicken, da siehst Du, welche CPU da als "Partner" dabei ist. Und auch den Text oben lesen, zB wenn da steht "kann leicht über dem Vorgängermodell 4650 eingeordnet werden", dann kannst du auch die Benches der 4650 ansehen und da halt 5-10% draufrechnen.


Unterschied i5/7: bei Notebooks sind die i7 glaub ich immer Quad, die i5 Dualcore. Es gibt glaub ich einen i7 auch als Dualcore, aber rein von den Daten her seh ich da keinen Unterschied zu den i5... keine Ahnung, ob es da wirklich nen UNterschied gibt.


----------



## schreibtisch (29. Januar 2010)

danke.
ist es aber nicht auch relevant wie die komponenten zusammenspielen bei der performance ingesamt?
Welcher Test ist beim ganzen System(für Spieleperformance) am aussagekräftigsten - auch wenn es natürlich unterschiedliche Spielebenchmarks gibt....


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

Ich würd mich wie gesagt an den Notebookcheck-Kartenlinks orientieren, weil da dann auch steht zB Call of Duty 6 30 / 45 / 60 FPS. und wenn du auf die FPS klickst steht dann auch dabei, welche CPU dabei war. 

Das reicht dann zur Einordnung. Die Tests aber vergleichen ja nicht, wie soll man dann dazu was sagen? Man kann nur sagen "gut für den Preis zu DIESEM Zeitpuntk, als wir den Test gemacht haben", aber nicht, ob ein Konkurrenzmodell nicht nochmal besser für den Preis ist oder nen Monat später vlt ein besseres zu haben ist.


----------



## schreibtisch (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn das Ding lieferbar wäre, würde ich schon längst daddeln und ihr müsstet nich blöde Fragen beantworten. So aber....ne schon gut. Mir fällt nix mehr zu fragen ein.

Danke!

Si


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

One Notebook G8714 by: One - ONE Shop


----------

